# Rocks or sand first



## RobbieTheM (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi All,

First I have to say, what a great site here. I am setting up my first Cichlid tank and am trying to find info on what order to put in my substrate. I have read some people saying put in rock first then sand. Is this the way to go? Why would that be? I know in my other tanks I have put gravel in than rocks and ornaments etc on top. Do you need to do it the other way around with sand? 
I am using the PFS Quikrete from Home Depot and this will be my first experience with sand.

Thanks is advance for the advice


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think it matters. Just make sure that the rock are resting on the glass because the cichlids like to dig. I rearrange the rocks weekly.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ya It doesn't matter as long as the rocks are on the glass not the sand cause my cichlids dig huge holes and they will dig them right under the rocks, which can make everything shift in your tank which is very bad


----------



## digitallinh2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I just did this last week, first tank.

Get some egg crate from Lowes, put your foundational pieces on the crate, fill in with sand, then build your structure while filling in sand.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

IMO eggcrate is not needed, just as long as you put the rocks on the glass first. Some say it could even be detrimental by letting gases build up in the holes.


----------



## RobbieTheM (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I have one more question though. I notice a lot of tanks have very uneven sand with dips and holes. Do I need to create some valleys in the sand or will the fish do that on their own?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

The fish are little bulldozers, they will move it as they see fit.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

RobbieTheM said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have one more question though. I notice a lot of tanks have very uneven sand with dips and holes. Do I need to create some valleys in the sand or will the fish do that on their own?


I have a group of Victorians in my 125G tank...it looks like an atomic blast has hit the tank in two places where they have moved so much sand...oh the craters they have built :lol: The dips and sways will come as the fish rebuild their home...enjoy


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

RobbieTheM said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have one more question though. I notice a lot of tanks have very uneven sand with dips and holes. Do I need to create some valleys in the sand or will the fish do that on their own?


You can certainly create all the dips and valleys you want, but the fish will rearrange it to their liking in short time.


----------

